# Four days, four guys, four dogs, South Dakota....



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

It has been some time since I have hunted pheasants, like most guys here in Utah I just gave up. A friend at work started to go up to a ranch in South Dakota a few year back but I was always to busy to go, but when he asked me to go this year I set some time aside. I grabbed the jedi master of upland game (Tex o bob) and we headed up to South Dakota. We drove to Casper and got a motel on Tuesday night, Tex said it was the best motel he has ever stayed in. :roll: We got to the ranch about noon on Wednesday and got our limit of birds in about a hour or so. We hunted a lot of public walk ins and hit the ranch sometimes filling our limits every day. It was a great trip and reminded me of the old days in Idaho and Montana.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

A few more


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Does this mean you are converting to "the Dark Side" and are going to get an "ugly dog"?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey gang,

Yes, I went pheasant hunting again...  When Northslope put out the invite to go to a private ranch and shoot roosters in the late season I couln't pass it up. Plus, I'd never hunted South Dakota (hunted every other state) but not So Dak. We also had doe deer archery tags. But, with Northslpoes rangefinding skills and my sneeking skills on the fritzz the deer were very safe this trip. 

Late season Roosters can be a tricky bird to pin down and we worked our tails off for most of the birds we shot. Did we mention it was cold?

My wolf pack didn't mind the cold. In fact, I think they prefer it. The colder the better!

Heidi sporting a full face of whisker sickles.









Heidi with her Grandmother Dotti after a cold morning hunt in a blizzard.









Northslpoe found this Sharp Tailed Grouse and made it his pet. (I didn't have the heart to tell him is had died earlier that day of lead poisoning.  ) The sad thing is, he took it home to his kids and told them it was just "sleeping". :shock: 









The end result of four guys, four dogs, and four days of hunting. 8) 









Great hunt, great guys, good times...

Tex Out.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I had a doe tag? I am getting foggy, I don't think I can remember a doe tag. Anyway does anyone want to buy a Drenlin cause I am going to quit bowhunting!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It looks and sound like you guys had a great time puting some rooster down for the count.Very nice.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks like fun!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Excellent post and story and pictures. I need a trip like that for Christmas. What is the daily limit in SD these days? That looks like a ton of birds.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Excellent post and story and pictures. I need a trip like that for Christmas. What is the daily limit in SD these days? That looks like a ton of birds.


Three roosters a day, 15 in possession. We ended up eating a few so we wouldn't be over the limmit going home. Yummy!


----------



## bnatt (Sep 17, 2007)

Alright I'm going to try to post some pic's of my Dakota hunt from earlier this year. I'm a first timer at posting pic's so hopefully this will work. I'm heading out Friday morning for our last one of the year so I'll let you know how round 2 goes.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for Posting looks like I need to make a trip up to South Dakota.


----------

